# NGK Titanium G-Power Spark Plugs



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Two days ago my 03 Sentra has a spark plug (#3) suddenly died, I were able to make a 15km trip to the garage to have the spark plug replaced.

I found a seller on eBay who sells NGK spark plugs (set of 4), the product name is "NGK Titanium G-Power Spark Plugs", the seller mentioned the engine model QG18DE which is mine, however I'd like to ask for some infos before pulling the trigger.

Has anyone bought NGK spark plugs from eBay sellers ? Are they good ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I don't know where the "titanium" came from, but NGK G-powers are a single platinum spark plug rated for 60000 miles. While they will work, the original plug is an NGK Laser Platinum PLFR5A-11 (stock #6240), which is a double platinum plug rated for 105,000 miles. I would go with the Laser Platinums. I usually get the best price at Advance Auto Parts, but where you get them shouldn't make much difference. It's rare to see a bad NGK spark plug; I've seen a lot of them over the years both in and out of the Nissan dealer and I've only encountered one; it had a crack in the porcelain and was misfiring in a 95 Maxima.


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Thanks for your reply, it's of great help, I found the following product based on your tips, is it the right one for me ?



> Product Details
> Manufacturer Code:	NGS
> Sub Type:	Platinum Plug, Secondary Ignition, Spark Plug
> Notes:	Heat Range--5
> ...


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

This is from the NGK site using their application finder for your car:


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Thank you !


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

welcome, rockauto.com has them for $9.69 each


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"PLFR5A-11" is the NGK part number for the plug. "6240" is the stock number. A lot of places sell NGK plugs using the stock number rather than the part number, FYI. I usually pay $9.99/plug plus tax at my local Advance Auto Parts. The Rockauto price is good, but you have to factor in shipping cost, but you may not have to pay tax. If you need other parts, then bundling a bunch of parts and purchasing them from Rockauto might make it the better choice. For example, Rockauto has some great prices on Cabin Air Filters compared to buying them at your local auto parts store.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

From rockauto, to my zipcode for comparison purposes, using standard shipping and the 5% discount code, these 4 plugs delivered cost exactly the same as 4 without tax from Advance.
$39.96

Of course $3 in tax isn't a big deal depending on where you live and the tax rate.



If I'm not in a hurry for parts I will usually order them from rockauto, of course if you need them the same day local has to do.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yeah, but if you purchase the parts online from Advance Auto Parts and there is an applicable discount code on their site, you might be able to get the parts cheaper and pick them up in an hour. For example, right now they have a 15% discount on a $50 purchase plus get a $25 off coupon if you enter their code and purchase online. I'm not a big fan of AAP, I'm just a fan of saving money on auto parts whenever I can! It always pays to shop around!


----------

